# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  أبحث عن ترجمة للدكتور حسن عون

## أبو سمية العدني

أبحث عن ترجمة للدكتور حسن عون مؤلف كتاب تطور الدرس النحوي و كتاب اللغة والنحو

----------

